# Netflix Over RDP



## felix_80 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some of my employees requested the ability to watch Netflix on their thin clients. Besides installing Silverlight what other changes do I need to perform to optimize the Windows 2008 terminal server for video?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Do you really want to have employee's using company resources to view netflix?


----------



## felix_80 (Apr 21, 2013)

How much does it require?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

steaming video will suck up all of your internet bandwidth and will consume a huge amount of resources on the terminal server depending on how many sessions you run.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

A good way to see how it can tax your resources, while playing a netflix video open task manager and see how much CPU and Memory it uses. I know on my computer it varies, but it can take up to 40% of my CPU resources. Now take that number and have say 5 people doing it at the same time. I also know that streaming video is more resource intensive than using streaming audio alone.

On a side note, ownership dictates policy not the employees. I'd be very surprised if upper management/ownership would allow such a practice, and if they did, they would seen see the error of their ways. Unless of course employee productivity doesn't matter.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

While I've setup thin client networks before, I've not had a request for netflix. I'd guess that you'd need to try it on one of your machine and if it doesn't work, post the message and/or error you receive. Most terminal servers are not really designed to support multimedia type functions since most thin clients lack the accelerated video hardware necessary to do it.


----------

